

What if there were a $1 fee to post to HN? - chrmaury
http://chrismaury.com/post/19540905391/what-if-there-were-a-1-fee-to-post-to-hn

======
lbo
This can work with an ad profit-sharing model for people who post content
(which is how sites like ustream work, as far as I know), but that model
doesn't really extend to article aggregators and I highly doubt a user would
donate $1 to the community every time he sees an article he likes. An entire
newspaper doesn't cost much more than that (nor do I think any balance of
cost-to-post vs cost-to-upvote would really work). And you don't want users
with deep/generous pockets doing all of the upvoting while the rest of the
community is leeching.

If you could manage to build a reddit-style community behind a pay-wall, the
pay-wall could be used to generate the 'finder's fee' money for posts and you
could allot every customer x number of 'coins' that they could upvote with--
needs to be tied to what they pay to prevent scamming. The end product would
need to be vastly superior to HN to have a hope at attracting the initial
community, but that's basically what Bloomberg machines do for finance, right?
I'd easily pay $100/mo if not more for the best hacker news and commentary on
the web (you could have the same pay-to-post, get-paid-for-upvotes model for
comments to keep them quality).

~~~
chrmaury
I would fully except there to be people with deep pockets paying more often
than others, but that's an interesting thought. How much would that affect the
content being produced.

The pay wall was exactly what I was thinking. It would get users used to
paying for upvotes, and then when that money runs out, their credit card is
already linked, and makes it easier to fill up.

The main goal is to create a market which supports high quality/high cost
content.

------
dalke
So it's a $1 advertising fee? Are I guaranteed that the posting will appear?
Do I get a refund if it isn't, and if not, what does HN do if I take the issue
to the credit card company? Do I get a discount for many posts? Will HN take
foreign credit cards? How does HN pay foreign people? Is there sales tax or
any other tax to worry about? How does the infrastructure change to handle
credit card processing?

That's all above the question of 'how much will it improve the site?' and
'will it prevent people from giving good, interesting links?'

There's what, a few hundred new links per day in 'newest'? That's ~$200 minus
credit card fees. Is that enough to manage the headache of dealing with the
issues surrounding money?

My answer to these is "no." It's not worthwhile. What are the problems you're
trying to solve?

~~~
chrmaury
The problem is creating a market for content creation. The idea is that if you
can generate revenu from quality content, then more quality content will be
generated. Think of what Etsy has done for small craft products or what
hollywood has done for movies. HN and reddit have created enough of a
viewership that an upvote has some amount of value. However that value is only
enough to support link aggregation, blog posts, and other low value items.

the idea behind charging to post/upvote is to generate enough of a return to
warrant higher value content creation.

~~~
dalke
Great idea, but does it work? To start with, please address my questions.

------
Tim-Boss
Then people would double check their spelling before committing a post ;)

------
Figs
You would lose all the casual members like me who occasionally have useful
things to say -- even more so on Reddit. You thought the Digg redesign was a
bad business decision? Implement something like that on Reddit and most of
their userbase will vanish overnight.

------
a1g
Then there would be a lot more different crowd on HN, more people trying to
monetize on their posts.

This would get in the way of innovation.

------
gamechangr
It would be the end of the essence of HN.

